#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  The West, The Whites, Satan.

## Gazeeboh

Satan.

What does that name conjure up?
Certainly a multitude of things that we as humans consider "bad".
Murder, rape, theft, destruction, the usual fare.
Satan is in everything, to some degree, as is God.

But to avoid confusion here, we cannot think in the common understanding of the terms "Satan" and "God". Not deities. Rather, in this case, we should focus on the Satan force as being one of this world, the material, the base that we call matter. God, is to thought of in terms of the universal spirit force, the ether, Brahman the transcendent reality of things.

Now as I stated we contain a bit of both, some will have more of one than another. But I would like to bring to your attention that the Western nations, the "civilized world", the white (although the east is now infected with the same meme), is so closely in tune with Satanic forces that it's amazing not many people see this (the ones that do are also Satanic but dressed in the mask of God).

What do we worship as white westerners? 

Money.

What are our goals?

To get as much stuff as we can, and then die unconsciously.

How do we die?

Begging and pleading for a few more breaths. Undignified and cowards.

What do we cling to?

Whatever it is we can touch, something that is sensory and transient.

I am an American. I will use my own country for an example of the Satanic current. We are obsessed with playing in our own system. Get a good job, a great job, with lots of money for doing things that only serve the system that we set up. Make a good future for yourself, one full of television, entertainment, new shiny cars, a new bigger house (and so much more expensive too!). The more something costs the better it is.

We buy clothes not to stay warm or express higher concepts, but to show how much money we have. To look good, to decorate our bodies. We spend our whole lives chasing after things that we said we should chase after, material and temporal.

Even in our relationships to one another, we rarely if ever truly experience the other person. They are there for us, but only superficially, as we are for them. Only major life events such as birth and death can bring us to really being together, and even then it's up in the air.

As a result of the Satanic lifestyle, we fear death above all else. Death means union with God and we cannot loose our bodies, our identities, our new boat we just bought, our wife and kids who were really more or less symbolic rather than actual relations, but that wasn't realized until the moment of imminent departure.

Our world suffers too. Satan is self centered and as a result is usually self destructive. In our case, this stands true. We burn down countless acres of the world to make room for our cows so McDonalds can make money. We destroy people and their culture, then either leave them or make a half arsed attempt at patching things up. With expand and grow only to make money and power in our society without realizing that money is something we made up. It is an empty symbol.

So we stuff ourselves with everything this world as to offer. Our bodies become used to the intoxication, our tolerance grows and grows and the world we inhabit gives everything she has and knows that we are fully prepared, as practicing Satanists, to screw the corpse after we kill her.

The next time you hear the middle east screaming "America, Great Satan", they are right, but not in their understanding of it. We are Satanic, we are destroying ourselves, any crime is a crime on ourselves as all is connected in the end. This is true of Satan and God as well. We have to unite these forces, like the Chariot or Temperance cards of the tarot. The yin to the yang of the east. 

Marry your Satan to you God and you will be more than the sum all your parts..

----------


## isis

that was ????

----------


## Gazeeboh

Whatever you want it to be.

----------


## isis

oh ok i get it now. cool.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I get the fact that Satan is just a fallen Angel who is misunderstood, wants to see the moon and would actually prefer to live at Malibu.

----------


## Gazeeboh

That's not the Satan I was referring too.

The Satan your describing sounds more like Lucifer.

In the old testament, Satan actually works for God. He never rebels. Actually he only really makes an appearance in Job to gamble with God. Satan bets God he can piss Job off enough to make him curse God. God cheats because he knows everything and gives Satan permission to torture his ass. Satan means, adversary, in Hebrew.

Now, Lucifer, meaning "morning star" or "morning light" wasn't actually the devil, Satan, or any other literal fallen angel. He was actually a king in the old testament. I forget where he was from or what he did, but the Jews didn't like it. So they wrote about him "falling from heaven" and all that. This is taken by most all Christians and modern day popular opinion to be the Devil (who really didn't come fully into play until the church ate pagan ideals)

The Lucifer of Luciferianism is viewed as a Prometheus figure in a way. Stealing fire from God. He is an enlightened being who broke the rules to get his knowledge. He encourages us to eat from whatever tree we want. 

But when I wrote about Satan, I simply meant it in terms of "The God of this World". Satan is material worship and death worship. Playing with your own **** and zero sum games.

I apologize if you already knew all that but I felt I should clarify for those who do not.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I have a friend who is a Luciferian and it is not what I was referring to. My other friend knew Anton LeVey very well, actually she said he was brilliant talented but he went Hollywood. She sent me a article where he had said he did not believe Satan was real but he used Satan as an idea or a concept. I do not believe Satan is real but that it is a feeling, a goal, a reason for the feelings and yearning for the heights of greatness. However having said this, whatever manifested to our coven talked and had fire power beyond the pall, so perhaps Satan is able to come through another entity. I could write all day but then I would never get anything done, but I know what you are trying to explain. I guess we all have our concepts and experiences so we have to deal with it as best we can.

----------


## Errata

"Now, Lucifer, meaning "morning star" or "morning light" wasn't actually the devil, Satan, or any other literal fallen angel. He was actually a king in the old testament. I forget where he was from or what he did, but the Jews didn't like it. So they wrote about him "falling from heaven" and all that. This is taken by most all Christians and modern day popular opinion to be the Devil (who really didn't come fully into play until the church ate pagan ideals)"
[from Gazeboh]
That is quite correct. The Latin is Luxi Ferrer - Carrier of Light. The references to Him in the Bible is so obviously Pagan. There is one for example (can't remember where it is anymore) "Oh, Lucifer, son of the morning"...The sun is obviously the son of the morning! 

And as for Satan, I tend to see Him as the primal (or in modern sense "capitalistic") force that humans cannot and should not deny in themselves. Viewed from that direction, it is not hard to see why Pan was mistaken for Satan by the Catholics. Pan, and some other Hornies, is also a manifestation of the lust and primal desires of man.

----------


## isis

i agree with you all

----------


## jehocifer

> "Now, Lucifer, meaning "morning star" or "morning light" wasn't actually the devil, Satan, or any other literal fallen angel. He was actually a king in the old testament. I forget where he was from or what he did, but the Jews didn't like it. So they wrote about him "falling from heaven" and all that. This is taken by most all Christians and modern day popular opinion to be the Devil (who really didn't come fully into play until the church ate pagan ideals)"
> [from Gazeboh]
> That is quite correct. The Latin is Luxi Ferrer - Carrier of Light. The references to Him in the Bible is so obviously Pagan. There is one for example (can't remember where it is anymore) "Oh, Lucifer, son of the morning"...The sun is obviously the son of the morning! 
> 
> And as for Satan, I tend to see Him as the primal (or in modern sense "capitalistic") force that humans cannot and should not deny in themselves. Viewed from that direction, it is not hard to see why Pan was mistaken for Satan by the Catholics. Pan, and some other Hornies, is also a manifestation of the lust and primal desires of man.


Actually, if I recall correctly the name Lucifer is never found within the original holy text. The real name found is Shachar. Lucifer is a terrible mistranslation that was first found within the Vulgate. Lucifer remains innocent. The real culprit king takes the name of the dawn...Shachar.

----------


## OneSixTheAntiVirus

Your posts resonate with me, Gazeeboh. I share your frustration with this country of ours. I'm ashamed of what this country has become and I wish that every American could understand what I mean by that.
To me Satan is temptation, not a man. To personify Satan as a human would be just as ignorant as our Christian brothers and sisters. I respect Satan but do not worship Satan. I know enough about Satan's purpose to know that, in the big picture, Satan's role is very important. We must look at Darkness as a way to better ourselves through example. Darkness teaches us morality not by telling us what we should do but what we _should not do_. I have experienced the power of the One True God whom I call 'Source' and I do NOT want to be it's foe. I fight with Satan whenever I contemplate my addictions or my desires. I draw my life from Source and I use Satan as a scaffold. 


Darkness has no original ideas so do not look to it for comfort of salvation. 

"Know your enemy." Rage Against the Machine


_16_

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I do not think any one else could have put it as clearly and as beautifully as you have. I believe we are all frustrated with our countries at one time or another especially when our voice does not count. As it is the government is doing a good job representing Satan.

----------


## S33k3R

The civilizations of the east may call American "The great Satan", but one must remember that they are doing it to pander to to their own populations, they don't really care what the West think. 

It is true that the secular West is excessive in its wealth, myopically planning for short term gain and ignoring the long term ramifications of its decadence and avarice. However, the conservative East is just guilty of a litany of sins. Repression of the female principle in open society, outdated and arbitrary law with punishments based more on social standing and connections than anything else, prohibiting free thought, repression of the poor and using the uneducated and mostly ignorant masses to further the political agendas of the elite classes.

I sympathize with you as you are speaking of your own country, but do not lose sight that in order to survive, mankind as a whole has got to find a balance of Western progressive thought tempered with Eastern conservatism.

----------


## Nefilim

That's a very one sided view of the White West Gazeeboh, I wouldn't wholly agree at all. Especially the 'questions' you wrote; not all white westerns worship money and don't give a toss about anything! I'll agree that there are a lot of 'robots' out there but come on, your's is a sweeping statment to say the least.

----------


## EtuMalku

The word Lucifer is found in only one place in the Bible -- Isaiah 14:12 -- but only in the King James and related versions: "How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! . . ." The New Revised Standard Version translates the same passage as "How you are fallen from heaven, O Day Star, Son of Dawn!" In other translations we find: "O shining star of the dawn!" (Moffatt) or "O morning-star, son of the dawn!" (Hebrew Bible). The King James Version is based on the Vulgate, the Latin translation of Jerome. Jerome translated the Hebrew helel (bright or brilliant one) as "lucifer," which was a reasonable Latin equivalent. And yet it is this lucifer, the bright one or lightbearer, that came to be understood by so many as the name for Satan, Lord of Darkness.

Lucifer is not an Adversary as the word Satan (Shaiten) describes
Lucifer is the 'Bringer of Light' in other words Lux Lucis (Lucifer) is gnosis, truth and Divine knowledge.
Lucifer makes His debut in the Testaments as the Serpent in the Garden of Eden pointing out to Eve that God is a liar and you will not die if you eat of the fruit of knowledge, which she did and did not die.
Lucifer brought us the Truth and our Free Will, shows us the way to either be One with God or to be a God ourself

Satan is a personification of the Judaic word al-satan (who borrowed it from the Persians' Shaiten) meaning adversary. The word is used more as a descriptive noun or pronoun. A fallen tree preventing a husband from getting to his injured wife would be considered a tree of shaiten, more or less.
Shaiten did not become Satan until much later where Jewish sects / tribes such as the Essenes began referring to anyone not an Essene as a Shaiten. Still further the Roman Christian church decided it was time to personify shaiten into Satan and have Him become the scapegoat for all evil in the Christian world.
There is no Satan

Lucifer est lux lucis

Lucifer is the god of progress and intellectual inquiry, not only the divine inspiration behind the spiritual enlightenment of the Gnostic and the heretic and the lover of God in all his/her forms.
Through Lucifer's spirit humanity first climbed down from the trees and has represented the flow of progress ever since.

But Lucifer may be more than a metaphor for rebellion, enlightenment and advancement - as the pure creative and motive light, Lucifer may actually be the key to life itself . . .

The DNA within the nuclei of all cells of living creatures contains biophotons or ultra-weak proton emissions - in other words, light!
A dynamic web of light constantly released and absorbed by the DNA connects cells, tissues and organs and serve as the organism's main communication network.

Lucifer is on the move inside you and me, chattering between cell and cell, rousing the cohorts of the life-force, keeping us alive and wonderful. Every man and woman is a star - and now we know we have our own inner light.

----------


## S33k3R

> ...Still further the Roman Christian church decided it was time to personify shaiten into Satan and have Him become the scapegoat for all evil in the Christian world.
> There is no Satan


The greatest trick the devil ever played, was to convince mankind he didn't exist.  :Wink:

----------


## PerfectCell

> That's not the Satan I was referring too.
> 
> The Satan your describing sounds more like Lucifer.
> 
> In the old testament, Satan actually works for God. He never rebels. Actually he only really makes an appearance in Job to gamble with God. Satan bets God he can piss Job off enough to make him curse God. God cheats because he knows everything and gives Satan permission to torture his ass. Satan means, adversary, in Hebrew.
> 
> Now, Lucifer, meaning "morning star" or "morning light" wasn't actually the devil, Satan, or any other literal fallen angel. He was actually a king in the old testament. I forget where he was from or what he did, but the Jews didn't like it. So they wrote about him "falling from heaven" and all that. This is taken by most all Christians and modern day popular opinion to be the Devil (who really didn't come fully into play until the church ate pagan ideals)
> 
> The Lucifer of Luciferianism is viewed as a Prometheus figure in a way. Stealing fire from God. He is an enlightened being who broke the rules to get his knowledge. He encourages us to eat from whatever tree we want. 
> ...


I take lucifer as referring to the sun falling for the night to begin.

----------

